# @ss.org email address



## LordOVchaoS (Jul 17, 2008)

I have one but I don't remember how to get to it 

Do these still exist?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 18, 2008)

I think i had one as well, had totally forgotten about it also


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2008)

These all went away a couple years ago because (suprise! ) nobody ever checked them and they all filled up with spam.


----------



## darren (Jul 18, 2008)

I thought you just had them set to forward to another address. That'd be the best way to go about it, so you don't need to deal with hosting mailboxes that will fall into neglect.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Jul 18, 2008)

darren said:


> I thought you just had them set to forward to another address.


That's what I imagine.


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2008)

darren said:


> I thought you just had them set to forward to another address. That'd be the best way to go about it, so you don't need to deal with hosting mailboxes that will fall into neglect.



Some had mailboxes. The short version is that I don't plan to offer them again.


----------

